# Will I ever be me again?



## RainyDaze (May 5, 2014)

I've been on Zoloft for about three weeks now. It has helped with depression and anxiety in the sense that it has "cut them off" - I just don't feel the overwhelming sensation of despair or fear any longer. However, I still don't feel like "me" - my head feels empty, I still feel on autopilot, still have no subtle feelings like jealousy or pride, and still devoid of an "I". It's like I can't seem to forget how it feels to be without self. Will I ever get back to feeling like me again, or is this as good as it gets - and my sense of personal self is gone forever?


----------



## cltool9 (Feb 20, 2008)

It does come back, it's hell i know, but people have recovered and that means you can too, if you like to read, there are a few books by a guy named Jeffrey Abugel and Daphne Simeon, Feeling Unreal: Depersonalization Disorder and the Loss of the Self and Stranger to Myself, they have helped me a lot, try the things he suggests, I also went to his a website he helps run Depersonalization.info. he has the disorder himself and has treated people with it and i've emailed him and he responded, he said to try an MAOI like Marplan, SSRI's help some people if anxiety is your problem and Lamictal mixed with an SSRI helps some people because it mimics temporal lobe epilepsy this is all in those books and what i've heard from the author himself, i'm dealing with same thing you are, I tell myself i'm still me and i'm having trouble going around friends because it's like they aren't talking to the same person, but i tell them how i'm feeling and when i get around them everything just flows and i forget about it, it makes me feel better but i'm always hesitant about taking that first step to do something with them, my head feels empty too, sometimes like it's not even there until i touch it and it feels like i'm listening to myself talk and that my voice isn't attached to me, i've gotten to the point where it's getting more tolerable and i'm not as afraid as i was, however hopeless it seems, it gets better hang in there do whatever you need to do to get through the day.


----------

